# Shooting in Stockton, Ca



## trini526 (Dec 9, 2021)

Reading article on the shooting at Stockton PD, CA. Guy went up and started shooting at LEO's. They returned fire and shooter is dead. Pic of pistol used by shooter is Colt Pocket pistol. Not sure it it's a .32 or .380.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Even CNN paints a dim view of the guy- saying he pointed his gun at police and charged towards them. 









Stockton, California, police fatally shot an armed man who charged at them at a police station, the chief says


Officers in Stockton, California, fatally shot an armed man Wednesday night as he charged toward them in the parking lot of a police department building, the local police chief said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

If the pistol pictured is the pistol used, sad end to a fine classic. As for the shooter, play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I laughed out loud at the thread title,,,
As a person who lived in that cesspool at one time,,,
I must ask you, *when is there not* a "Shooting in Stockton, Ca."?

Just sayin'

Aarond

.


----------

